# question regarding cpt code 93224



## davisdenyse

Cpt code 93230 if for 24 hours recording.  How would I code for 48 hour recording?


----------



## coder911

That's a very tricky question. Well, you should have two different dates of service for these codes. I would bill the 93230 when the pt returns and the physician completes the interp/review. I would then code the second 93230 with a modifier 76 for the next date of service that the pt returns for review - presumably the physician didn't get all the data he needed, or felt there was more clarification needed.


----------



## calexander

If you are using a 24 hour holter monitor I would charge:

first date of service
93224

next date of service
93224 -76

I hope this helps.


----------

